# 2 - ϳ.?
! 
             ,  :
"        2-ϳ. .                  .   ,  , ,    ,   ,     ...      ? -  ""  "", ""   "̳"   .'- 2, ,    ,    .   ,    .            ,         .  ,            2  (     ).   :"   ,     -?", :       ' (   ),   ,      .   :   ,      -       "̳  "         -  2? ,  ,       ." 
  ,     -   ,    ?  ,          .

----------


## LAEN

(     ,       01.07.09)   40 - 	- ϳ ,     12     "-".
          -   . 
³       . .
         ""   ""... 
     .   

> '            .              57-31-30.

  http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/4932/ 
  :   ,       "     :  

> '
>   15.00  17.00
> 60-65-58

  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/reception/phones/

----------

.     .

----------


## Sky

"  '" ( "̳"),   ,          .

----------


## Enter

,          .    , - 1,25?         . ,     ,   .         ,    ,      .     ,         ... 
      ,          ,    (),      ,      ,  .  
 ,           (     ),             .  
        .        .      ,      , -           .

----------


## nevodka

> ,          .    , - 1,25?         . ,     ,   .         ,    ,      .     ,         ...

   -   ,  1,25   .
          ,         .
  ,       1,50  1,75,  - .

----------


## Enter

> -   ,  1,25   .
>           ,         .
>   ,       1,50  1,75,  - .

  .      1,5
  - 2 
 - 2,5
 7-  () 5,50 
+ http://kp.ua/daily/140709/186846/   

> -   ,  1,25   .

  8-10 ,   ?   ,    ?     ? ?

----------

> ,          .    , - 1,25?         . ,     ,   .         ,    ,      .     ,         ...

         ,         , ,   ,    ""         .

----------


## Enter

> ,         , ,   ,    ""         .

          ? 
  ,   ,   ,       "".    ? 
 ,   .

----------

> ? 
>   ,   ,   ,       "".    ? 
>  ,   .

     䳿  ϳ. -     .   ,      .    䳿  2 - ϳ.  ,            .

----------


## LAEN

> .        .      ,      , -           .

  .  

> 䳿  ϳ. -     .   ,      .    䳿  2 - ϳ.  ,            .

       ,  ,    , ,    .. 
  44 " -  -  -  -  - ".   ,       "".  -  -     "".        ,     ,  -  .       .
     ,   .      
 .
 -  1,75 .

----------


## S

> .      1,5
>   - 2 
>  - 2,5
>  7-  () 5,50

   /   .     1.50  3.00.   ,   ,   50 , ,    (   ,  ).

----------


## trewq

> ,          .    , - 1,25?         . ,     ,   .         ,    ,      .     ,         ... 
>       ,          ,    (),      ,      ,  .  
>  ,           (     ),             .  
>         .        .      ,      , -           .

         !!!!!!!!     ,  ,          ,        ,          ...............
   ,                  ...........

----------


## Enter

> ,                  ...........

   ?!

----------


## Enter

䳿     
 ,    :   ,    ,  䳿. ͳ        10  19, -        .          ,         .   ,          .      ,     ,     . ϳ       . 
  䳿     ,     .     ,   ,  . ,    .   ,   , , ,  .

----------


## Sky

-     -2,   .     -2 - ϳ    - ϳ        '  .    -    ?

----------


## Uksus

г  .
          .     2,       ?

----------


## LAEN

-    () /.

----------

,     . ,   :     .        20%.

----------


## LAEN

.
 -   .  
  40** (.. "") - -2 -  ,    ""    ,      -2.
       40,        .

----------


## Enter

.     .  ,  ,  " "    .             , ..       ,   .  ,    ,    .     ,      . ,     ,      ,      ,          ... 
, ,            ,   , ..            ,     . 
  "  ": 
     ,     .             "-2009",   - . http://mignews.com.ua/articles/364414.html

----------


## LAEN

> , ..       ,

   ... 
  ?
   (.  -15327)  ,    .    ...

----------


## LAEN

:   

> ! 
>              ,  :
> "        2-ϳ. .                  .   ,  , ,    ,   ,     ...      ? -  ""  "", ""   "̳"   .'- 2, ,    ,    .   ,    .            ,         .  ,            2  (     ).   :"   ,     -?", :       ' (   ),   ,      .   :   ,      -       "̳  "         -  2? ,  ,       ." 
>   ,     -   ,    ?  ,          .

   
   :   

> ³     ,             ,   ,         .
> ϳ   (1, 2, 3 ,  13  2009 )           .,       ,   ,       .
>      -2  ϳ , :       ,     37, -   , 39, - - - , 40, -   ϳ , 42, -   ..
>       ,                    ,    ,      .   ,      ,   .
>      ,      ,       ' ,         ,  ,                ,     ,        ,                .
>                 . 
>  䳺    
>       ' .

  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/forum/?fo...topic=34607205

----------

